# How many sq ft per hour can you clear with your skid steer?



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

My dad has a contract for a strip mall. This is his first year. He has a JD 240, 8' snow bucket. So just curious...how fast are you guys? how many square feet can you clear an hour?


----------



## snobama (Nov 19, 2008)

1.8 acres (78,408 sf) is the rule of thumb I go by for a commercial lot for your machine.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

You think it can do 1.8 APH with just a snow bucket?? I would think closer to 1-1.2 but thats my best guess. That is for a 2 speed, would be slower if it is a single speed.
Robert


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Also depends on how much snow. 3", 6", 12" 24", etc.


----------

